# Trek madone 5.2 vs cannondale super6



## Linzzz82 (Jul 31, 2013)

Buying a new bike has been tough but I feel like I have learned a lot about components and what not. Just wondering of anyone had any input on these two bikes. Both ultegra. Both seem pretty solid...
I ride in groups but also have gotten in to tris. Want a good solid road bike upgrade before getting a TT bike.


----------

